# MarCum/Showdown Video New Products for 2010



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Enjoy...


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Here is a quick look at the new Snow shield which will be included with the LX-3TC and LX-5 this year in addition they will each come standard with the 9 amp battery. Picture of the new softpack. Retail for the Snow Shield is $14.99 and they will be available on MarCum's website and at the ice shows for purchase.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Any other new innovations out this season from MarCum other than the "New" Snow Cap?


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Ed I think the "new" Showdown Dual Beam 5.6 is going to be big hit and will retail for $399 and the "new" Showdown Ice Troller handheld retail $199 with the optional "new" Performance Pack for $49 is a nice pricepoint for portability and fishability. I got a chance to run the 5.6 Showdown last season and this unit is quite impressive for $349. Showdown customers wanted more and MarCum is giving it to em. The camera upgrades with the new Sony HAD II cam and options on the cameras our enginneers have done a fantastic job getting ready for this season. Here is a write-up from the ICAST show of the new camera.

Meanwhile, a search for more high-level technology led ICAST show goers to a pair of new electronics devices. MarCum Technologies has brought virtual HD viewing quality to underwater cameras, offering the new MarCum VS825SD Viewing System. Complete with new Sony Super HAD II CCD high-resolution optics and Solar Intelligent LCD display technology, MarCum has taken underwater viewing to the same technological levels as the other fish-finding/GPS tools in your boat. The VS825SD even offers a dual switchable Color/B&W LCD that yields optimal underwater clarity in all conditions. On-screen digital displays of water temperature, depth, camera direction and battery voltage round out an ultra-packed catalog of useful features, http://www.marcumtech.com

Rebates from MarCum/Showdown will sweeten the pot to the consumer when product hit's the shelves this fall.. I am excited to get the 2010/11 ice season underway..


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Sounds interesting.

Lots of new toys to think about this season...already, and more to come.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.idofishing.com/videos/vi...ros-2010-portable-mod-gtg-marcum-technologies

MarCum updates from the Thorne Bros portable mod fest. MarCum rebates as well. Thank you In Depth for the video.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Ice Guide video up on In-Fisheman T.V. on the Showdown. Just click on Ice Guide video there are 3 segments loaded, $25 rebate until 31 Dec 10.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/video


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

MarCum hits U-tube..

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcumTube# ... lr6dmJbU0o


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Will those snow shields fit the LX-1?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

My guess, I think yes....not 100% sure though?

I believe they use the same size dial assembly on the LX-1 as the LX-3 and LX-5.

But I could be wrong?


----------

